
Audi CEO behind bars due to dieselgate emission scandal - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/audi-ceo-behind-bars-due-to-dieselgate-emission-scandal/
======
mtmail
discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17337682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17337682)

